# Schlimm?



## Psychomantis87 (5. Oktober 2008)

huhu

is es eigentlich schlimm sich bei buffed nich abzumelden sonder wenn man einfach immer angemeldet bleibt?

oder sollte man sich immer ausloggen?

cucucu


----------



## Roktarius (5. Oktober 2008)

Öhh...
Man meldet sich nach einer Zeit automatisch ab...und warum sollte es schlimm sein, wenn man sich nicht abmeldet?

Greetz


----------



## Molo^ (5. Oktober 2008)

Was soll daran schlimm sein ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrahna (5. Oktober 2008)

Immer ausloggen.. wenn du es beim 3x mal nicht machst bekommste nen keylogger und musst dein windows neu draufspielen, da sonst dein wow dauernd gehackt wird (oder war oder was auch immer)


----------



## Serenas (5. Oktober 2008)

Nö, es gibt keinen grund sich abzumelden, außer den Acc zu wechseln.


----------



## Ncor (5. Oktober 2008)

Psychomantis87 schrieb:


> huhu
> 
> is es eigentlich schlimm sich bei buffed nich abzumelden sonder wenn man einfach immer angemeldet bleibt?
> 
> ...




echt geiles thema du soltest 'n talkshow auf arte oder im zdf bekommen


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (5. Oktober 2008)

Das ist vollkommen wurst.
Ich bleib einfach immer angemeldet..


----------



## Hasal (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich logg mich nie aus. Muss mich zwar manchmal neu anmelden, aber ansonsten. Wüsste auch nicht wieso es schlimm sein sollte.

Achja, was genau hat das mit WoW zu tun?


----------



## Brunch1 (5. Oktober 2008)

klar, du wirst tollwut bekommen, vielleicht noch die pest wen du nicht aufpasst....,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nein, ich denke mal das schlimmste was passieren kann ist das ein anderer auf deinen buffed account zugreifen kann


----------



## L-MWarFReak (5. Oktober 2008)

ICh auch nicht... macht keinen unterschied =)


mfG


----------



## Peaceplant (5. Oktober 2008)

Ncor schrieb:


> echt geiles thema du soltest 'n talkshow auf arte oder im zdf bekommen



Nein für eine Talkshow reichst noch nicht ganz ^^


----------



## Psychomantis87 (5. Oktober 2008)

Serenas schrieb:


> Nö, es gibt keinen grund sich abzumelden, außer den Acc zu wechseln.



danke =D


----------



## Megamage (5. Oktober 2008)

Hasal und Psycho haben den gleichen Avatar *Verwirr*


----------



## Obilix (5. Oktober 2008)

Psychomantis87 schrieb:


> ***
> 
> cucucu




hihihi
totalegal und völlig wurst (das abmelden^^)
/ironie
....ausser: du stellst deinen laptop (sollte es denn einer sein) an einen öffentlichen ort, meldest dich bei bugffed an und gehst dann auf einen kaffee ins Gasthaus an der anderen strassenseite. falls du dann auf keinen fall willst dass vielleicht irgendein spitzbübischer bösewicht ungewollte buffed foren einträge postet, wäre es klug sich vorher abzumelden.
/ironie ende


----------



## karoc (5. Oktober 2008)

Wenn den PC noch jemand außer dir benutzt oder du einen öffentlichen PC benutzt solltest du dich immer Abmelden.


----------



## Pusillin (5. Oktober 2008)

.... bleibe immer angemeldet...
sehe auch keinen grund, es seidenn du steckst viel mühe in deinen buffed account,
dann wäre es ratsam, aber net notwendig, sich immer abzumelden.


----------



## Hasal (5. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Hasal und Psycho haben den gleichen Avatar *Verwirr*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur wer kam zuerst auf die Idee?


----------



## Karzaak (5. Oktober 2008)

Obilix schrieb:


> /ironie
> ....ausser: du stellst deinen laptop (sollte es denn einer sein) an einen öffentlichen ort, meldest dich bei bugffed an und gehst dann auf einen kaffee ins Gasthaus an der anderen strassenseite. falls du dann auf keinen fall willst dass vielleicht irgendein spitzbübischer bösewicht ungewollte buffed foren einträge postet, wäre es klug sich vorher abzumelden.
> /ironie ende




Ich fürchte du weisst nicht was Ironie bedeutet...

geheuchelte Unwissenheit/Verstellung

Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber diese seltsamen /ironie on posts immer..


----------



## Psychomantis87 (5. Oktober 2008)

Hasal schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Nur wer kam zuerst auf die Idee?




glaub du^^

wundert mich nur das es nich noch mehr haben, is ja die beste spiel serie aller zeiten =D


----------

